# Tritium Bezels & other stuff I made in the past



## PEU (Aug 22, 2011)

On a regular basis I get PM's and emails asking if I will do a run again of stuff I made in the past, most requested item are the stainless steel crenelated bezels with tritium slots, so here is the reason of this post:

*Do you want me to make a second run of these bezels, this time to accept Bart sized tritiums? if yes, how many do you want?*
To be priced nicely (around $30) I need to get more than 100 units made, preferably 200.

Original 2006 thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...zel-with-TRITIUM-holes-(FINISHED-UNITS-PHOTOS)


Pablo
PS: will count until next Monday


----------



## calipsoii (Aug 22, 2011)

Please put me down for 2.


----------



## DrSwiger (Aug 22, 2011)

Two for me


----------



## Drywolf (Aug 22, 2011)

Put me down for two.


----------



## houtex (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's a thought. How about your famous bezel in Surefire C Series size with the trit slots ?!?! I'd been in for at least 7.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Aug 23, 2011)

houtex said:


> Here's a thought. How about your famous bezel in Surefire C Series size with the trit slots ?!?! I'd been in for at least 7.



+100 for a great idea! I'd be in for 2 SF C series and 1 or 2 newer HDS bezels. I have a PEU trit bezel on my NovaTac but my HDS Clicky has nothing and gets lost in the dark. Please show the newer HDS models the same attention, and resize the trit openings for Bart's trits. Thanks!


----------



## mattp (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd take 2 as well (of the version to fit McGizmo PD-S). I hope we get the numbers up to the required level, thanks!


----------



## nbjly (Aug 23, 2011)

Will these fit a GanP 1 inch(25.45) OD head? If so 1 please, and a couple C size if that happens.

:thanks:


----------



## emu124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd take two for McG PD-S.


----------



## derfyled (Aug 23, 2011)

Pablo, I think a lot of people would also like a run of the newer style bezel for the Clicky, Twisty and Rotary (assuming they all share the same thread and size). If you do this, count me in for one or two...


----------



## gunga (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd buy one that fits a rotary...


----------



## PEU (Aug 23, 2011)

derfyled said:


> Pablo, I think a lot of people would also like a run of the newer style bezel for the Clicky, Twisty and Rotary (assuming they all share the same thread and size). If you do this, count me in for one or two...


 
I only have my old and trusty HDS, don't really know if these new models are the same thread pitch or not, maybe someone with a bezel from the original batch can test fit and post some photos. Or even better, post photos of all the flashlights that accept the original batch bezel.

Also, its not possible to do different sizes without doing the same amount of units for the new sizes, so for the moment I will focus on a second batch of the bezel you all know.

As posted above, these will accept Bart sized tritiums.



Pablo


----------



## smarkum (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, Please. Put me down for 2 . . . thanks!


----------



## blackbalsam (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll be in for (3)...Robert.


----------



## supersuby (Aug 23, 2011)

I would be in for a few of these (3-5) but need to know what they will fit on If any one can fill me in on what they will fit on that would be great and i apologize for my newbie lack of knowledge


----------



## DREW297 (Aug 23, 2011)

Pablo, I was not into the hobby when you were making items for cpf, I have wanted a pineapple e series since day 1!!
Anyway if these are for surefire c heads i'd take 2.


----------



## warx23 (Aug 23, 2011)

Holy smokes . Please put me down for 2 . Please make the slots a little longer.


----------



## smarkum (Aug 27, 2011)

It looks like we need MORE interest to get close to the 100 mentioned in the OP. . . 

Anyone else want one of the babies? Anyone want to replace their original PEU to get brighter and slightly larger fresh trits??? Anyone need two or three or . . .


----------



## nfetterly (Aug 27, 2011)

Just happened on this thread looking at "new" posts. I've got a couple of these and they are GREAT - I'm pretty sure I'd be up for one or two, I've got to go look & see how many I "need"


----------



## smarkum (Aug 27, 2011)

nfetterly said:


> Just happened on this thread looking at "new" posts. I've got a couple of these and they are GREAT - I'm pretty sure I'd be up for one or two, I've got to go look & see how many I "need"


 
 You might NEED 5 or 6 . . .


----------



## smarkum (Aug 27, 2011)

PEU said:


> I only have my old and trusty HDS, don't really know if these new models are the same thread pitch or not, *maybe someone with a bezel from the original batch can test fit and post some photos. Or even better, post photos of all the flashlights that accept the original batch bezel.
> 
> *As posted above, these will accept Bart sized tritiums.
> Pablo



This is a GREAT idea. . . anybody have a list or know what other lights the original bezels fit? ? ? There may be many other folks who could use one or two but don't know it because their light isn't mentioned.


----------



## hakyru (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow! 

Please put me down for Two! 

Thank You very much


----------



## Burman (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm interested in 1-2 bezels!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Aug 28, 2011)

*I could use at least 2 more. These are very nice bezels. I have two on my Novatac 120's ..... *:devil:


----------



## Morelite (Aug 28, 2011)

houtex said:


> Here's a thought. How about your famous bezel in Surefire C Series size with the trit slots ?!?! I'd been in for at least 7.


 
I can't say which would be a better seller but I know I could use 5 or so for the C-series.


----------



## Norm (Aug 28, 2011)

I know it's not what your asking Pablo but I'm sure there would be a lot of interest in a similar bezel to fit the newer clickies, 1 for me.
Norm


----------



## PEU (Aug 29, 2011)

A week passed and I see no big demand, no problem, will ask again in a couple of years  in any case the thread remains open, maybe in a month or so there is enough interest to make the 2nd run a reality. Thanks!!!


Pablo


----------



## nbp (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe the demand would be higher for rings for lights more people are using now? The older HDS lights are no longer available along with the others those rings fit. So the demand will be small. 

Now, rings with trit slots that would go on P60 accepting heads, like the Z44, I think would be very popular based on the number of us who have purchased aftermarket bezel rings from Oveready or Lighthound for 6Ps, C2, G2s etc.


----------



## Gravitron (Aug 30, 2011)

If these are for surefire c heads I'd take one.


----------



## weklund (Aug 30, 2011)

*Bezels for the Surefire or SolarForce P60 style bezels would sell like hotcakes. There are no trit bezels for these bezel types on the market and I am sure that if made available they would be snapped up in a heartbeat. *​ 




 




nbp said:


> Maybe the demand would be higher for rings for lights more people are using now? The older HDS lights are no longer available along with the others those rings fit. So the demand will be small.
> 
> Now, rings with trit slots that would go on P60 accepting heads, like the Z44, I think would be very popular based on the number of us who have purchased aftermarket bezel rings from Oveready or Lighthound for 6Ps, C2, G2s etc.


----------



## smarkum (Aug 30, 2011)

That is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## BombTec (Aug 30, 2011)

You can put me down for AT LEAST 2....


----------



## houtex (Aug 30, 2011)

If this does happen,can I getem' named after me. I did suggest it first :nana:


----------



## Lightdadark (Aug 30, 2011)

I sure would like to see some bezels with trits for Solarforce S9 tail caps.


----------



## mikemcnair (Aug 30, 2011)

Burman said:


> I'm interested in 1-2 bezels!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 


as am i!!!!!!!


----------



## PEU (Aug 31, 2011)

houtex said:


> If this does happen,can I getem' named after me. I did suggest it first :nana:


 
The original idea for the bezels came from your fellow moderator *Radio* years ago at CPF Chat 


Pablo


----------



## houtex (Aug 31, 2011)

I am disappoint............


----------



## S1LVA (Aug 31, 2011)

If these were available for the current HDS lights and the Surefire bezels, I would be in for 2 of each.

S1LVA


----------



## PEU (Aug 31, 2011)

link to surefire C models? Im an E-series guy


----------



## Drywolf (Aug 31, 2011)

PEU said:


> link to surefire C models? Im an E-series guy


 
Oveready has a few examples.


----------



## weklund (Sep 11, 2011)

*When can we expect the first run of some P60 Style Trit Bezels. These would be fun for* *Christmas .......*


----------



## egrep (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm down for a couple. What lights do these fit, or will they be made to fit? If necessary i'll buy a light just for the Bezels! I can see they fit some variant of the RA/Novatac lights? Just point me at what and I'll take 2!


----------



## weklund (Sep 12, 2011)

*PEU made these primarily for the HDS EDC's and NovaTac lights. I have seen numerous customs out there with the same bezel diameter and thread. I would love to see the resurrection of these excellent bezels to fit the Surefire and SolarForce P60 style bezels. *​ 
*More is better ....* :devil:




 


 


egrep said:


> I'm down for a couple. What lights do these fit, or will they be made to fit? If necessary i'll buy a light just for the Bezels! I can see they fit some variant of the RA/Novatac lights? Just point me at what and I'll take 2!


----------



## Pöbel (Sep 21, 2011)

I have one for my trusty Novatac - but I don't use my Novatac any more. I do not think that there would be such big interest in a new run of the old style.

Surefire C Series is the best bet for selling bigger numbers. The market is much bigger than for HDS or anything else.

While i would absolutely love a HDS (clicky/rotary) bezel, I do not think that this would be wise. Henry changed the threading on these so there are 2 Versions out there right now. Most will have the old RA-clicky style while all the new ones will not be compatible.

so Surefire C series is the best bet!


----------



## Moddoo (Sep 22, 2011)

Pablo, tried to PM you. box is full.

I've been working on a Surefire Z44 trit bezel. Let's chat.


----------



## calipsoii (Sep 22, 2011)

Moddoo said:


> I've been working on a Surefire Z44 trit bezel. Let's chat.


----------



## AAROSOL (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd be in for two!


----------



## nbp (Sep 23, 2011)

Moddoo + PEU = SF trit bezels = I'll take two also! :rock:


----------



## OtisCampbell (Sep 23, 2011)

I would be interested in titanium...


----------



## Moddoo (Sep 23, 2011)

*Please keep this on topic and related to Pablo's products.
He has asked about making more of the Novatac bezels or other products that he has offered in the past.*

I chimed in because I have no other way to contact him.
Thanks guys


----------



## weklund (Sep 24, 2011)

I hope these happen with or without PEU. Build them and they will come ..... I want these in P60. Ti, CU, SS whatever. Whomever decides to build these will kick it ..... :devil:


----------



## jake royston (Sep 25, 2011)

Will this fit a novatac 120p?
if so, I'm in for one!


----------



## Wangstang (Sep 26, 2011)

P60 and I'd be in for at least one.

Thanks
Wes


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd take two, even if they don't fit the HDS rotary. 
Id take three if they do fit the rotary


----------



## jjohnson34 (Jun 10, 2012)

i would take 2 P60 and @ for my McLux III PD-S, which I assume they would fit


----------



## maro69camaro (Jan 16, 2015)

Dig this bad boy up. Is it time for a rerun yet? The things I would do for a PEU bezel


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 16, 2015)

jjohnson34 said:


> for my McLux III PD-S, which I assume they would fit



I have one or two of them on my McGizmo PDs - VERY nice. I was also able to get Bart's trits to fit...


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 22, 2015)

maro69camaro said:


> Dig this bad boy up. Is it time for a rerun yet? The things I would do for a PEU bezel


I've actually got one, if I could only find the box that I left it in...


----------



## coldshot (Jan 27, 2015)

I second (or third) a new run. I've got some older Ra lights that are in need.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Jan 27, 2015)

I would be interested in 2-3 of the newer style bezels.


----------

